# Jackie Chan's 100th



## MA-Caver (Apr 29, 2009)

Presumably this is his 100th starring role, http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000329/


> *Jackie Chan announces 100th movie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 29, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Presumably this is his 100th starring role, http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000329/


 
I thought he would have passed that milestone already. Congrats, Jackie! I think he truly is a star.


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 29, 2009)

Is it weird that I think he's kind of a hottie?


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome! Love Jackie, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 9, 2009)

wow!


----------



## Samuraifan (Jun 10, 2009)

He has certinetly been busy hasn't he? Good on him, he's a great martial artist and a brilliant actor.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 10, 2009)

I always did like him.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 10, 2009)

seasoned said:


> I always did like him.


 
By all accounts, he's a very nice guy. He's quite a philanthropist -- has a chain of coffee shops whose proceeds are going to charity. He comes to Toronto occasionally to fundraise for a clinic that serves the Chinese community. He seems to be someone who appreciates his own good fortune.


----------

